# Tap water for FOWLR tanks okay?



## Redcap18 (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm in the process of learning how to, successfully, setup and maintain a saltwater FOWLR tank. I've been searching the internet trying to find out if it's okay to use tap water to do the initial fill and water changes but haven't really got a clear answer yet. So, is it okay to use tap water in a FOWLR type setup? If so I'm guessing I still need to use some type of tap water conditioner? I can't wait to actually setup the tank! Thanks for any replies!


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

If the tap water nitrate tests low and you use a good water conditioner such as Amquel, you will probably not have any issues at all. Fish only marine tanks were run using tap water and a water conditioner as a normal method until the internet gained popularity.


----------



## Redcap18 (Mar 29, 2009)

Tanks for the help Pasfur!


----------



## kevNnic (Apr 10, 2010)

i used tap water and just added prime to remove any unwanted chemicals. Everything seems to be fine.


----------



## philabsolom (Apr 11, 2010)

I've just done the same thing. Filled with Tap water and added a chlorine remover. 1 day of cycle then will be adding the salt....


----------



## Justina (May 2, 2010)

So I take it that tap water isn't ok for a tank with coral in it?


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

Tanks with Corals will need a more pure water supply, such as ro/di water or distilled water. There are heavy metals and toxins that amquel doesn't neutralize. These can be very detrimental to Corals and inverts, as they are very sensitive creatures.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

i respect those with much more knowledge than i but i must interject here that the few locals i have recently met and myself use start right with tap water and have had no ill effects.. now i can not base this on may own tank as it is still very immature at this time but one of the gentleman i was talking with has been using this system for over ten years and had no issues and he does a lot of corals and such.... againi mean no disrespect i just wanted to add my 2 and 1/2 cents to the conversation...


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

No disrespect is construed here. Difference of opinion is always welcome. 

BWF, you are from a part of the country that primarily uses "well" water as opposed to "city" water, or am I mistaken? A TDS meter will help really deduce whether your water is "reef" friendly or not. You want a reading of 0-20 ppm TDS when using water for a reef tank.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

wake - while there are a lot of people who have wells here we actually have a great deal of municipal water users.. i was only referring to those who use municipal water supplies here, as you are right well water does not count LOL (for the point of this conversation at any rate...)
interestingly i was at my LFS the other day and two costumers were heatedly having this very debate... in the end they agreed to disagree and moved on....


----------

